
1 in 5 Highly Engaged Employees Is at Risk of Burnout - jrs235
https://hbr.org/2018/02/1-in-5-highly-engaged-employees-is-at-risk-of-burnout?utm_source=Leadercast+Master+Distribution+List&utm_campaign=d787eb478d-DAILY-DOSE-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2018_02_14&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c403472bd5-d787eb478d-103948577&mc_cid=d787eb478d&mc_eid=313acbc4e3
======
bsg75
Someday I would like to work for a company that recognized pending burnout,
let alone did something about it.

